# Women.



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

grrr....

That is all. :evil:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

and it has taken you how long to find this out :wink: :lol:


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

I've known it for years. But today is moreso.

Grrr.


----------



## arvelb (Oct 25, 2009)

cant live with em,cant live without em [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

arvelb said:


> cant live with em,cant live without em [smiley=bigcry.gif]


And apparently, you're not allowed to chop them up, cover them in Lime and bury them under your patio either. The police tend to take a dim view of that.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Well that's my evening out the window! :roll:

:lol:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

What !!!! even your fellow TTiers 

Gill


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

C'mon what is wrong with women? :lol:  . You men, honestly, no patience or tolerance :wink:


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Whats wrong with women? Wouldn't whats right with them be easier to answer..? :lol:


----------



## boyfie15 (Mar 23, 2009)

Snakes with t*ts....All of them......


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Kell said:


> And apparently, you're not allowed to chop them up, cover them in Lime and bury them under your patio either. The police tend to take a dim view of that.


Nanny state tbh...

The police kick up such a fuss when you reply "A roll of carpet, shovel and a bag of limes" to the question "Do you mind telling us what's in your boot, sir?"


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Dash said:


> a bag of limes


??


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

swfblade said:


> Whats wrong with women? Wouldn't whats right with them be easier to answer..? :lol:


 :lol: true :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

swfblade said:


> grrr....
> 
> That is all. :evil:


And what has sparked this comment. Are you going to tell us? :roll:


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

I remember this ditty:

A woman without her man is useless

or should that be

A woman, without her, man is useless

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

grasmere said:


> A woman, without her, man is useless


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Behind every successful man, is a woman rolling her eyes :roll:


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> And what has sparked this comment. Are you going to tell us? :roll:


Just the usual woman issues with the missis.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

SteviedTT said:


> Behind every successful man, is a woman rolling her eyes :roll:


 :roll:

:lol: :lol: :lol:



swfblade said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > And what has sparked this comment. Are you going to tell us? :roll:
> ...


So that would be you coming home from work tired and all you want is a beer in front of the telly while she had a lot of free time to think up jobs and activities for you to do :wink:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

we could quiet simply turn round and say

MEN!!!

any of you have children? need a woman for that [smiley=book2.gif] 
any one married? need a woman for that
clean house? need a woman for that
read a map whilst your driving? need a woman for that :lol:

i could go on :lol:


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> So that would be you coming home from work tired and all you want is a beer in front of the telly while she had a lot of free time to think up jobs and activities for you to do :wink:


LOL not at all actually in this case, but still normal woman reaction to things...


bella_beetle2.0 said:


> we could quiet simply turn round and say
> 
> MEN!!!
> 
> ...


hmm.. not really;

Adoption - no woman needed
Gay marriage - not that I'm gay, but I'm sure you dont need a woman for that.
Clean house? You never saw my sisters room!!
yes, but woman's map would likely be upside-down... 
:wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

She's either gone and spent too much, dinged the TT, or wants a ring and if not given an ultimatum or ... or ... OR ... been a naughty gewl  .


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

heh, she's already got a ring (and the date is set for next Mayday bank holiday), she doesn't drive the TT much and wouldn't dream of being naughty... :wink: That probably narrows it down... LOL :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

swfblade said:


> heh, she's already got a ring (and the date is set for next Mayday bank holiday), she doesn't drive the TT much and wouldn't dream of being naughty... :wink: That probably narrows it down... LOL :lol:


Come on mate you must know women don't need a reason to go off on one, it's just how they roll - in fairness to them men are no better 

Charlie


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I know, I know ....  He's gone and spent too much on mods on the TT and she has had a go at home because that money is their wedding funds  :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dotti said:


> I know, I know ....  He's gone and spent too much on mods on the TT and she has had a go at home because that money is their wedding funds  :lol:


Think you may have sussed it Abi :wink:


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Women.... :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

swfblade said:


> Women.... :roll:


who seem to have lifted your mood :wink:

Well done girls


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

women ???
LOVE them ,,,


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Women love nice men too  :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

They say they do. And then they apply their reality distortion engine to waste your time.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> i could go on :lol:


Most of you do...  :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dotti said:


> Women love nice men too  :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


seconded


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Without women we would be shagging each other asses....nahhh no way man.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I don't believe my eyes!!!!!!!!! What are you doing on here? Welcome back  :-*


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

vlastan said:


> Without women we would be shagging each other asses....nahhh no way man.


thats gross! :x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Without women we would be shagging each other asses....nahhh no way man.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
you obviously don't know vlastan :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


Welcome back Lord V! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

straight back to his old name, hey? :wink:

He tells me he may show up at Duxford ,,,,,,, good old days 8)


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

boyfie15 said:


> Snakes with t*ts....All of them......


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Andy I nearly just fell off my chair!

Gonna add that to my list of related quotes to remember, along with

"Women are ok, but you cant beat the real thing"

and....

"Women!? WOMEN!? Hmm, if they didnt have a c**t you wouldnt bother even talking to them"

and finally, a personal favourite.......

"How do I understand women so well? I think of a man, then take away reason and accountability"


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

boyfie15 said:


> Snakes with t*ts....All of them......


I feel a Samuel L Jackson moment coming on the next time I'm on a plane. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hipflyguy (Jun 1, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Women love nice men too  :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


Like crap they do.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

CamV6 said:


> and a personal favourite.......
> 
> "How do I understand women so well? I think of a man, then take away reason and accountability"


Whooooo, Cam!! You better be polishing A3DFU at the evenTT until you're blue in the face else there will be no more Silverstone favours for you :twisted: [smiley=devil.gif] 
[where's that blooming smiley-whip gone??]


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> > and a personal favourite.......
> ...


Dont worry, dont worry, its just for comedy purposes! 8)

Anyway, I'm surprised no-one has recognised the line. Its Jack Nicholson's character in the film "As good as it gets". So, as you can see, I'm utterly blameless :wink:

Anyway, I quite like women (I couldnt eat a whole one though)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

CamV6 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Whooooo, Cam!! You better be polishing A3DFU at the evenTT until you're blue in the face else there will be no more Silverstone favours for you :twisted: [smiley=devil.gif]
> ...


Arrrghhh, you just don't like polishing anymore [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

dont worry my dear, I'll always polish for you :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

CamV6 said:


> dont worry my dear, I'll always polish for you :-*


Yeah    Thanks Cam :-* 
[remember: hose pipe ban as of today]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

So, did we get to the bottom of this thread then as to why it was posted as 'women'! I can only assume he spent to much on the TT, she had a go and when she spends too much on her FM boots, designer clothes he doesn't say a dicky bird! :lol: :wink:


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

As a colleague of mine says,

"Can't live with them, can't shoot ten a day."

In his opinion we should line them up in the pub carpark to 'keep them on their toes'! Not that I agree of course... Ten is FAR too many. :mrgreen:

He's been affected by the CSA blight at the age of 62. Might explain things.....


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

You know for a very long time i thought the same, women just seemed so difficult at times!! uncomprehending!! wtf^!^$&!$#(*$^*^%$%#$$!&!(*^!!!!! [smiley=argue.gif]

but now I have to disagree! cause I am currently seeing a woman that changed my mind!! she is proof that there is hope !


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

hanzo said:


> I am currently seeing a woman that changed my mind!! she is proof that there is hope !


 :roll: ...a pound for every time I've heard that!


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

women don't even understand themselves so what chance does a bloke have?

women - snakes with tits


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd like to introduce a new term to proceedings, courtesy of "Marion" in "Mongrels":

Deceitful hell-slut! :lol: :lol:



-:[KM said:


> :-":331yisqw]
> 
> 
> hanzo said:
> ...


Ha! I thought that about someone before. Turns out they just wanted to waste a chunk of my life, and that they were nuts anyway just like all the rest. Deceitful hell-slut.


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

yes i do agree that woman seem extremely difficult, and at most times :roll: well....

but i do think its about compatibility, finding the woman that fits you.... or you fit her...

I do believe that it is possible.. good luck with you guys!! I know that the woman I am with currently fits my character really well, so I will have to disagree with you all !

I would like to know what it is that you are all exactly complaining about... ???? what is it that makes them "snakes with tits"???


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

"Deceitful hell-slut" and why use this expression???


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Gee well I guess it depends how much you've been messed around by a complete barking nutcase.


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

Well I find it hard to believe that a woman, just because she is a woman, is so horrible.... cause men can be just as bad...

Im sorry but I disagree on the point that woman are nuts!


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

This is a long thread to say we dont know what started it  and some of you rascals need to lighten up a bit - there are some very nice women members on here, YOUR FELLOW TTIERS, and as the post above says, men can be just the same, sn***s with **** ( what a horrible saying)

Gill


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

hanzo said:


> cause men can be just as bad...


At long last a man who is grown up enough to admit to that


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

Personally I always felt like the men were the ones who are at fault 90% of the time.... and I am a Man!

Thankfully I never had a bad relationship and I'm turning 30 soon  the only reason while my previous relationships would end was cause I had to move countries, or we would realize that we were too different and that it would not work in the long run.

I have yet to meet a woman that will be in a relationship with me for a few months just to pull out my heart and step on it?!?

I know that most of my friends cheat on the love of their lives~!!?! whats that all about??? We go for a drink and he sits telling me how in love he is and how he cant wait to get married and then that same night ends up with another girl.... so I disagree that woman are evil!! demanding, yes some of them, but with good reason half of the time!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wow!! I am impressed and I congratulate your lady to be with a man like you. [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hanzo, you have a backbone, not many do, well said, and or course it applies to us too 

Gill


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

Cheers!


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

_ANY_ man that says he understands women is either lying or stupid! :lol:

And I'm not saying men are better/worse or the same. This was initially just a post about the frustrations of a relationship. Just so happens I'm a man and she's the woman.

I gave up trying to understand women a LONG time ago, its just not worth the effort, as soon as you think you've got em figured BAM!

I find its best just to say "Yes dear". :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

swfblade said:


> I gave up trying to understand women a LONG time ago, its just not worth the effort,


This may be the very reason why many relationships fail / end in divorce in the long run [smiley=bomb.gif]

In my mind it is always worth making an effort in any inter-personal relationships. If you don't do that you may as well just sit around on your own as you will then be happy that no one can possibly disagree with you opinion!
But it would be a very lonely life :?


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

no, u misunderstand... I dont mean the relationship is not worth it, I mean trying to understand women is a waste of time! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

swfblade said:


> I mean trying to understand women is a waste of time! :lol:


That is *exactly* what I understood you meant hence my comment above.

How can there be a good relationship if the woman (or the man) knows deep down that the partner does not make any effort to understand them? Believe you me: the person "not worth" to be understood feels that very, very well. Our internal reference system/feeling never lets us down as it is important for survival. it is just that some people try to ignore their gut feelings for a long time due to different reasons


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Men and women are just as bad as one another!!! :lol:

but yes somedays i do think.......................MEN!!!! haha!

:mrgreen:


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> How can there be a good relationship if the woman (or the man) knows deep down that the partner does not make any effort to understand them? Believe you me: the person "not worth" to be understood feels that very, very well. Our internal reference system/feeling never lets us down as it is important for survival. it is just that some people try to ignore their gut feelings for a long time due to different reasons


I think maybe I'm not phrasing it right or something, coz thats not what I mean at all. I'm not saying I dont try to understand my partner at all. I'm saying I dont try to understand women. I see these as completely separate things.

eg, Why do women say no when they mean yes? (or t'other way round). Why say nothing is wrong, when it clearly is? Why ask "does my bum look big in this" when clearly whatever answer is giving is going to be wrong?

Those to me are things that I will never understand (amongst many other "women" traits), but to say I dont try to understand one woman, isn't correct.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

swfblade said:


> eg, Why do women say no when they mean yes? (or t'other way round). Why say nothing is wrong, when it clearly is?


Could this have anything to do with girls/women being brought uo to "be nice"?



swfblade said:


> Why ask "does my bum look big in this" when clearly whatever answer is giving is going to be wrong?


I wouldn't know? My guess is they feel so unhappy about their size that they want a compliment?



swfblade said:


> Those to me are things that I will never understand (amongst many other "women" traits), but to say I dont try to understand one woman, isn't correct.


I'll let you off then


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

Well to go a few posts back, I personally never said I understand woman, but one thing I do is understand people.

I know that each and every situation in life is different and that it all depends on the little details. Women and Men want to feel comfortable in a relationship, and to be able to feel that, then communication needs to be open. The difficult part about that is being able to talk about things that involve your pride. If little problems persist and are not discussed, then you will most likely feel more and more misunderstood.

To say that men and woman are so different is a very bold statement, in reality we share more similarities, which is being human. Yes it is true, woman do go through a cycle that has a strong affect on the body and mind, which men need to learn how to be supportive during such times, that is essentially what makes us different. However, when a man or woman get a hug, or a kiss, they both feel the same, and that applies to a joke, or a sad story. The best thing to do is to learn about each other, to keep talking about random thoughts, stupid ones or whatever. But the more you talk about your views of the world and life, the more you will understand each other.

The sad thing is how society creates these differences between us, and how history has defined the roles men and woman are meant to play. Thus it is important to make each other feel comfortable, and to make the boundaries set by the past disappear in a relationship. This type of closeness takes time, but I strongly believe that you should reach a point where you both can talk about the things that you think other people view as "stupid" ... (if that makes sense) and not feel stupid talking about it.

I know this topic has gone from one thing to something completely different, and I don't have anyone in mind while writing this, just saying whats on my mind


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hanzo,

that's a great reply I can agree with whole heartedly 8) [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hanzo, thats a great reply, wish more people would take the time to step back and think on those lines 

Gill


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

grrrrr women... :-* :roll:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hello Stranger, where have you been hiding - are'nt you getting married  and who is the kiss for, Hanzo 

Gill


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

He was exiled when he bought an inferior car . :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

but but but...

Sorry not been around that much, have had the most rubbish 7 months of my life! or so it feels. All started really when I got rid of the TT  ``


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jammyd said:


> All started really when I got rid of the TT  ``


Get yourself a new TT then


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

I love women!


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

hanzo said:


> I love women!


Thank you :-*

Gill


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

i love women too.

it is never reciprocated though.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Don't worry. I feel the same


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

,


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Do you have a problem with your lady lately, Tosh :roll: :wink:


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> .....I could go on,


please do. glad someone has the balls to speak the truth,

what about the way they turn on a sixpence and turn a lovely, convivial evening into a battleground because you have said 'the wrong thing' when there was no right answer anyway.

the way they ask 'what are you thinking' - well, if i wanted you to know about it, i would be talking, not thinking. again - you are fooked when this one is asked.

and when they do decide to stab you in your sleep, they get away with it because it is a 'crime of passion' committed when they were on the blob.

they whinge about equality and get their way - but seem reluctant to equalise the pension age despite the fact that they live longer than men. men die early because of the stress of having to work their conkers off to keep them in clinique bollox and having to put up with their sudden and violent mood swings.

they moan about men being in charge and running the country - and just what laws have been passed lately that have been detrimental to women? what would a woman do differently. whilst forgetting that the head of state in this country is, er, a woman. women always come out on top in the divorce courts and nearly always get the children.

perfectly okay for them to stride into the gents to use the facilities when there is a queue at the ladies. if a bloke strides into the ladies, he's arrested and on the perv register for life.

equality for women is a one way street - and that way is their way.

not worth bothering with 'em. a pound of liver in a jamjar is more fulfilling.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

hooting_owl said:


> women always come out on top in the divorce courts


Not me; he got shed loads more £££,£££ because he could lie so well, while I did not


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

awwww dani, 
what does a man have to say in this place to get flamed?
it is supposed to be the flame room - i post some obnoxious bollox and you come back with such a reasoned and calm response. 
think i'll nip over to the mk2 forum and make a post about LED running lights and if they will be standard on the next facelift.....that'll get me cursed

i love women really.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

hooting_owl said:


> awwww dani,
> i post some obnoxious bollox and you come back with such a reasoned and calm response.


I've been called _Mrs. Cool, Calm and Collected_ a few times before now :roll:

Now don't you dare to venture off to the MK2 forum :twisted:


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

you guys seem to have good points.... but sometimes i feel like men work so hard in getting the girl and then once they have her they treat her like one of the boys...

I absolutely adore women ! they are just so much more caring and loving ! while men are always trying to compete!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

hanzo said:


> sometimes i feel like men work so hard in getting the girl and then once they have her they treat her like one of the boys...


This is unfortunately my experience as well  
My ex used to "treat" me to the occasional manly slap on the shoulder but hardly ever to the hugs and cuddles I was craving for



hanzo said:


> men are always trying to compete!


I think this is in their biological nature :roll:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

hanzo said:


> you guys seem to have good points.... but sometimes i feel like men work so hard in getting the girl and then once they have her they treat her like one of the boys... !


But there's nout quite so evil as a conniving bitch who wants you, and then does nothing about it once she's got you, or worse suddenly forgets how to be nice and turns into a fucking psycho. Men tend not to do that. If a woman does it, it tends to be overlooked.


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

i have yet to meet a woman like that.... i have 9 boy cousins, and we all grew up together, with their friends and my friends, we were a huge group of boys that till this day hang out all the time together, so when you guys complain, i really dont see how the woman are at fault... i guess each situation is different... The most fun i would always have was hanging with my girl friend and her friends, usually all girls and occasionally a few guys but they would behave around women... the difference is huge! women are much more nurturing and understanding, and i am sure if you give them the time of day, then they would appreciate it! with the boys its always a few nasty words away from getting into a fight.... in the end woman are mothers, and you cant argue against that!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

hanzo said:


> in the end woman are mothers, and you cant argue against that!


And grandmothers


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> hanzo said:
> 
> 
> > in the end woman are mothers, and you cant argue against that!
> ...


But to become mothers and grandmothers SEX is involved. Unless of course only "rear entry" sex is used as contraceptive.  :roll:  8) :evil:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Vlastan, wash your mouth out 

Take a leaf out of Hanzo's book, he will make a very desirable hubby 

Gill


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

seasurfer said:


> Vlastan, wash your mouth out
> 
> Take a leaf out of Hanzo's book, he will make a very desirable hubby
> 
> Gill


Thank you


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hanzo, why are you  

I hope you are not telling porkies 

Gill


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

seasurfer said:


> Vlastan, wash your mouth out
> 
> Take a leaf out of Hanzo's book, he will make a very desirable hubby
> 
> Gill


You should start dating him then... 

Hanzo...oh...Hanzon...you make the girls crazy in this forum...


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Well, i am glad someone does, because you dont, you are far too naughty :lol: :lol: :lol:

Gill


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Aww and there I was thinking this is the flame room not the schmooze up to the women like a smooth-talking metrosexual room. If I'd known I'd have made coffee and some elderflower tea so we could all sit down and have a nice chat about lovely things.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> Aww and there I was thinking this is the flame room not the schmooze up to the women like a smooth-talking metrosexual room. If I'd known I'd have made coffee and some elderflower tea so we could all sit down and have a nice chat about lovely things.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

what has happened to this bl***y forum again. It's about time it gets sorted properly


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I dunno, you can't please all of the people all of the time. Pull up a chair and tell us why you're so annoyed. I'll pour some tea. Elderflower or Camomile and Vanilla?


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Well ive just changed my signature to 3 different pics and its worked ok tonight and was quite quick, i am surprised tho 

What issues are you having Dani ?

Gill


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ScoobyTT said:


> I dunno, you can't please all of the people all of the time. Pull up a chair and tell us why you're so annoyed. I'll pour some tea. Elderflower or Camomile and Vanilla?


Errrrr, can I have a glass of red wine please?
[sitting on the chair now, feet on the table] :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

seasurfer said:


> What issues are you having Dani ?
> 
> Gill


The black side strips had vanished again, the printing was running from one person's post into the next one without any distinguishing marks between them :roll:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Oooh that doesnt sound so good - i am getting used to it now, the new look i mean, its ok.

Did we ever get to the bottom of what this thread was started about - did he ever spill the beans 

Gill


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

seasurfer said:


> Well, i am glad someone does, because you dont, you are far too naughty :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Gill


Damn right you are...I deserve to be punished.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

seasurfer said:


> Did we ever get to the bottom of what this thread was started about - did he ever spill the beans
> 
> Gill


Don't think we did :roll:



vlastan said:


> seasurfer said:
> 
> 
> > Well, i am glad someone does, because you dont, you are far too naughty :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Trust to see you in the flame room :roll:

Where were you at EvenTT10? Didn't see you :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

seasurfer said:


> Did we ever get to the bottom of what....
> 
> Gill


Oh Gill...if we ever get to the bottom you will make my day...we are moving there slowly and the anticipation is killing me... :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Where were you at EvenTT10? Didn't see you :?


I was hiding behind the bushes with Gill.  We were trying to get to the "bottom".


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> I think we need a wife swapping section.
> Happy to let mine go for a new laptop - not one of those crappy mac things either.


DAMN it...I have no wife to swap...Tosh can I borrow yours please? :twisted:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

vlastan said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I think we need a wife swapping section.
> ...




Im not surprised you have no wife to swap   lets see if Tosh dare make a new thread and if he has any replies 

Gill


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

vlastan said:


> seasurfer said:
> 
> 
> > Well, i am glad someone does, because you dont, you are far too naughty :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

seasurfer said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Daring those two could spell disaster  
I feel a forum bann coming on :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

BAN ME...I really miss it. Both me and toshiba were banned in the same time, a few years back...so it makes us feel special. :lol:

Which moderator will do the honours? Can I also take Toshiba with me for company? :evil:


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

seasurfer said:


> id we ever get to the bottom of what this thread was started about - did he ever spill the beans
> 
> Gill


I'm too much of a gentleman to spill the beans specifically. It was just a place to vent a little at how frustrating women could be and has turned into.. I actually dont know what it is... Except Hanzo is trying to get laid and vlastan is being.. well, vlastan! :lol:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

It would make funny reading tho 

Gill


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

swfblade said:


> seasurfer said:
> 
> 
> > id we ever get to the bottom of what this thread was started about - did he ever spill the beans
> ...


LOL...I didn't know that you know my reputation in this place.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

swfblade said:


> It was just a place to vent a little at how frustrating women could be and has turned into.. I actually dont know what it is...


Yeah that happened about the time the women got involved. That's what happens... no no-one knows WTF is going on. Ironically, it perhaps served to illustrate what the thread was about.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

'We know what we are on about, and look how much calmer it is too  .

:lol: :lol:

Gill


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yes, it's soooo calm even Lord V comes playing on here :twisted: :wink:

Let's hope that Dotti doesn't see this thread :roll:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

_More camomile, anyone? _


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Who the hell is that bunch ?

Gill


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

''Bunch''  there was a bunch of 'things' in that photo a second ago 

Gill


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ScoobyTT said:


> _More camomile, anyone? _


I love Camomile, thanks


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Yes, it's soooo calm even Lord V comes playing on here :twisted: :wink:
> 
> Let's hope that Dotti doesn't see this thread :roll:


I will give her a shout...

Can you also invite some old guys like TTotal, Vek, Scotty to spice it up a bit. These guys know nothing about me...apart from you of course 8)

...oh the old good days...I can't even get a ban these days, it is so frustrating. Maybe I should start once again talking more and more about bottom sex and all will become alive again. :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

ScoobyTT said:


> _More camomile, anyone? _


Are you GAY? We are in the middle of a hot nice summer and you are talking about camomile? [smiley=argue.gif]

I actually prefer double espresso with no sugar.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

vlastan said:


> Are you GAY? We are in the middle of a hot nice summer and you are talking about camomile?
> I actually prefer double espresso with no sugar.


HAHAHAHAHAHA!! Er, no. And nothing says "come on ladies, fancy some bottom sex" like the sweet fragrance of coffee breath hey! :lol:

Skip back a few posts and the irony of the camomile may become more obvious. :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Can you also invite some old guys like TTotal, Vek, Scotty to spice it up a bit.


I think there are quite a few "oldies" on here and some still come to the meets 8)


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

tryin to get laid ? how ? cyber sex doesnt count does it?

i just wanted to give you guys some insight on how to treat woman and appreciate them...  hehehe

personally i was just voicing my opinion on the issue, and I have always had a very neutral method of discussing things... its in my nature... and I guess that is appealing to woman...

you guys complain about them, i can't because i never had those issue's you guys had...  i just seem to get along with them, and really cant complain about my past relationships, i guess guys like me make life so hard for the rest of you :mrgreen:

i wonder what bashing i will get next.....


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

seasurfer said:


> Hanzo, why are you
> 
> I hope you are not telling porkies
> 
> Gill


why would i ? i have no one to impress on here... i live in the middle east... that a six hour flight from london...

im just flattered by your compliments


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Well you're lucky not to have had any problems. I thought I had found someone utterly suited in every way, where everything was just natural, easy, etc. but she turned into a complete nutjob, manipulative, callous and utterly uncaring of how she treated people. [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

im just flattered by your compliments

Hanzo, Thats because you deserve them.

Those rascals above cause more problems themselves, if only they could see that or better still, admit it  but, bet they are kittens really  

Gill


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ScoobyTT said:


> but she turned into a complete nutjob, manipulative, callous and utterly uncaring of how she treated people. [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


Did she suffer with bipolar disease?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I found later that Narcissistic Personality Disorder was a far better match for the shit I had to put up with than bipolar. Of course it's undiagnosed because she thinks she's the most correct, rational, and amazing person and is never to blame for anything, whilst also always being the victim - usually of shit she just made up or twisted to suit. Apparently I was just stringing her along and had loads of other women in the frame even though I was "the other guy" all along! [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] And a game-playing bitch to boot. Never any apology in sight either. :x


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

aaawwwwwwwwwwhhhh, thats not nice, group hug for ScoobyTT

Gill


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

[smiley=gorgeous.gif] this girl will never do any of that, and she's all your scoobytt


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

[smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] 
Five of them. Well that's my evening sorted.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

ScoobyTT said:


> Well you're lucky not to have had any problems. I thought I had found someone utterly suited in every way, where everything was just natural, easy, etc. but she turned into a complete nutjob, manipulative, callous and utterly uncaring of how she treated people. [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


that's because you picked a woman. you are better off with a subscription to a porn channel. more action, your way, when you want it. cheaper too - and you can turn the volume up/down as and when.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

hooting_owl said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Well you're lucky not to have had any problems. I thought I had found someone utterly suited in every way, where everything was just natural, easy, etc. but she turned into a complete nutjob, manipulative, callous and utterly uncaring of how she treated people. [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]
> ...


Hmmm...you are ALMOST there...you need one of these inflatable dolls with the 3 vibrating holes and you are done. Mine is called Dolly and her rear end starts to get worn out now. So I am thinking about damping her and get the Dolly 2 model which is improved and more robust.


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

vlastan said:


> hooting_owl said:
> 
> 
> > ScoobyTT said:
> ...


thats one way to kill the thread....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

it was getting boring... :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

seasurfer said:


> aaawwwwwwwwwwhhhh, thats not nice, group hug for ScoobyTT
> 
> Gill


+1


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

ScoobyTT said:


> Well you're lucky not to have had any problems. I thought I had found someone utterly suited in every way, where everything was just natural, easy, etc. but she turned into a complete nutjob, manipulative, callous and utterly uncaring of how she treated people. [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


are you seeing my ex? :lol:


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Probably not, just sounds like an average woman to me... :lol:


----------

